# Wonders What Lance Is Doing



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Some two weeks after the seventh Tour . . . He's retired now, no exercise physiologists, no wind tunnels, no 6 hrs a day on the bike. 

Trillions of $$$ . . . Sheryl Crow and the whole world out there. I'm sure he's got mgmt figuring out his promotions.

But I wonder what Lance is doing these days . . . Waking up in the morning and doesn't have to ride the bike. Let's speculate on this. 

Somehow I see him on a boat, a big one . . . out on the water . . . big, open water. Mediterranian, South of France . . . August. Champagne, a great deal of sun. 

That'd be my guess . . .


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Who gives a sh*t 

I'd rather talk about Ullrich and Basso who don't hang their wheels up (either annually or this time for good) as soon as the Tour is over.

We could talk about Ullrich's apparent lack of any kind of tactical sense in one-day racing. Talk about a guy who doesn't know how to win, how many times has he been in the finale of a big race after the tour (often initiating the move) only to come away without the win? 

Or how about Basso winning the first 3 stages of the Tour of Denmark?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Or how about Basso winning the first 3 stages of the Tour of Denmark?


Basso took the third stage too? That is pretty impressive. I am sure the team sponsors appreciate that. It is a pretty flat race but there are a lot of winds that can make it tough. 

The highest point in Denmark is only a little over 500 feet. But they still have a King of the Mountains Competition in the race. GO Figure!!!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Other racing...*



RodeRash said:


> Some two weeks after the seventh Tour . . . He's retired now, no exercise physiologists, no wind tunnels, no 6 hrs a day on the bike.
> 
> Trillions of $$$ . . . Sheryl Crow and the whole world out there. I'm sure he's got mgmt figuring out his promotions.
> 
> ...


There are other pro cyclists, and other races going on other than what Lance does. 

Wake up and pay attention. There is actually some pretty interesting stuff going on out there.

And I will once again call for a moratorium on Lance posts now in the Procycling forum, as hey, he's no longer a pro cyclist...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> And I will once again call for a moratorium on Lance posts now in the Procycling forum, as hey, he's no longer a pro cyclist...


I will second that motion!!! I think a two week period of mourning for the loss of Lance is long enough. 

Move posts like this one to the general forum. It has nothing to do at all with racing. Next thing you know we will have people talking about the next Sheryl Crow Album in here. I know we had some kind of off topic stuff in here during the Tour. Plus it could contain an idavertant spoiler for people who do not want to know the results until they could watch the race. I thought that was OK during the tour. But move all the Lance off the bike stuff out of here.

I think posts related to where Lance fits in cycling history are OK. I love a little Coppi/Merckx/Hinault talk from time to time. But until he takes an active team management role, Lance is out of cycling.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

RodeRash said:


> Somehow I see him on a boat, a big one . . . out on the water . . . big, open water. Mediterranian, South of France . . . August. Champagne, a great deal of sun.
> 
> That'd be my guess . . .


Somehow I see you at your PC, smiling as you push the "Submit" button on this post, with a certain knowledge of the knee-jerk response you'd get from maggie and the other Lance-haters. "Who cares?" "Let's talk about a real race." "Ullrich and Basso." "No more Lance posts - he's not a pro cyclist anymore."

Yep, got 'em all. Nice job.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> There are other pro cyclists, and other races going on other than what Lance does.
> 
> Wake up and pay attention. There is actually some pretty interesting stuff going on out there.
> 
> And I will once again call for a moratorium on Lance posts now in the Procycling forum, as hey, he's no longer a pro cyclist...


OK, no more threads regarding Lemond, Hinualt, Induran, The Cannibal or anyone else who is not longer currently riding.  

YOU DON"T LIKE THE TOPIC - DON'T CLICK ON THE THREAD! IS THAT SO FARGGIN' HARD!?!?! Jeez!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Boxers or briefs? Let's speculate on that.


----------



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

*Amazing!*

HEY GUYS....if you're not interested in a thread....why respond????


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

ivanthetrble said:


> OK, no more threads regarding Lemond, Hinualt, Induran, The Cannibal or anyone else who is not longer currently riding.
> 
> YOU DON"T LIKE THE TOPIC - DON'T CLICK ON THE THREAD! IS THAT SO FARGGIN' HARD!?!?! Jeez!


A Lance post that is relating to racing is fine. But one pondering about if Lance will be sipping champagne in the Nice? What does that have to do with racing. Post that stuff in the General Board.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

Banging his girlfriend more often.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> There are other pro cyclists, and other races going on other than what Lance does.
> 
> Wake up and pay attention. There is actually some pretty interesting stuff going on out there.
> 
> And I will once again call for a moratorium on Lance posts now in the Procycling forum, as hey, he's no longer a pro cyclist...



Strikes me as borderline pathological that posts in here obsess about bikes and racing, but never seem to have any interest in the life of the person on the bike, doing the racing. 

Retirement is a major change in one's life. I'm wondering what Lance is doing. Screw the bike racing.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

633 said:


> Somehow I see you at your PC, smiling as you push the "Submit" button on this post, with a certain knowledge of the knee-jerk response you'd get from maggie and the other Lance-haters. "Who cares?" "Let's talk about a real race." "Ullrich and Basso." "No more Lance posts - he's not a pro cyclist anymore."
> 
> Yep, got 'em all. Nice job.


Nope . . . 

Actually, I'm sitting in a nice house out in the country, with a view . . . retired . . . and thinking that it's a difficult adjustment. And I wondered how someone with a trillion bucks and a rock star girlfriend might adjust to not having to spend six hours a day on the bike or in team meetings. 

As for me . . . retired . . . "Eat, drink, & be merry . . . for tomorrow we surf!" 

-- And it's only taken about two years to get used to it.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

abode said:


> Roadrash, in order not to risk offending those who don't want to hear about what Lance is doing these days, I read a little blurb about him out on the road, cycling like one of us, and forwarded it to you as a "private message".
> 
> Amy


Post it. They can ignore it if they don't want to read it.


----------



## abode (Aug 2, 2005)

Roadrash, in order not to risk offending those who don't want to hear about what Lance is doing these days, I read a little blurb about him out on the road, cycling like one of us, and forwarded it to you as a "private message".

Amy


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

abode said:


> Roadrash, in order not to risk offending those who don't want to hear about what Lance is doing these days, I read a little blurb about him out on the road, cycling like one of us, and forwarded it to you as a "private message".
> 
> Amy


Ohmigod! That is like so July.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

RodeRash said:


> But I wonder what Lance is doing these days . . .


Training for the hour record attempt.


----------



## abode (Aug 2, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Training for the hour record attempt.


Wouldn't that be great? Would that violate his "This is my last procycling race"? I do see him staying in good shape roadcycling so that he can train with some of his "mentees" on the Discovery Channel---being a co-owner and all.

Amy


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

I'm not being sarcastic or ironic. I really do wonder what Lance is doing now that he's retired. Hell . . . I wonder what Amy is doing now that Lance is retired.  

What I'm doing, now that Lance is retired, is more surfing. I bought a road-bike and a cruiser. Discovered that I like riding the cruiser as much or more than the road bike . . . but in the course of "cruising" I find myself looking at the surfers off the beach . . . and ended up getting a board and wetsuit. 

We live and grow . . . 

Coincidently -- living and growing -- It's not "Road Rash" . . . It's "Rode Rash" -- which is a pun. I used to ride rashly, thrashing at it obsessively, miles and miles for training for racing. Rashly -- I don't "ride rash[ly]" any more. So it's past tense . . . "Rode Rash." 

See how that works? Now that Lance is retired?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

CJA said:


> HEY GUYS....if you're not interested in a thread....why respond????


Who cares?

haha


----------



## borget (Sep 1, 2004)

I rather want to know what Cipo is doing now that he is retired. I bet you that's a better story.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

abode said:


> Roadrash, in order not to risk offending those who don't want to hear about what Lance is doing these days, I read a little blurb about him out on the road, cycling like one of us, and forwarded it to you as a "private message".
> 
> Amy


You got me interested also. I think it is interesting knowing about the famous people who race not just about the gear. What makes them tick and how they are similiar or different than other people. As previouisly stated if you are not interested don't open the thread.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I think Lance is eating PIE!!!


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

Big Bad John said:


> I think Lance is eating PIE!!!


I think lance is eating 'crow' pie


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

After bringing his kids to school he is being briefed about what Floyd is doing. After that he's planning how to make Floyd's live miserable. In the afternoon he is meditating to find out why he is picking his butt, rewriting his victory speech (I believe he is considering coming back and winning an 8th time because he screwed up the speech) and finally he’s preparing a press release about what really happened on stage 8. Can't wait for that one.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*lol*

I laughed when Lance said that he was going to become one of the "hairy legs". He's gonna get bored really quick and will go to work for his sponsors in not so distant future. He will eventually get sick of all the adorations and start questioning his existence.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Last time...*



633 said:


> Somehow I see you at your PC, smiling as you push the "Submit" button on this post, with a certain knowledge of the knee-jerk response you'd get from maggie and the other Lance-haters. "Who cares?" "Let's talk about a real race." "Ullrich and Basso." "No more Lance posts - he's not a pro cyclist anymore."
> 
> Yep, got 'em all. Nice job.


Last time for those of you coming in late. 

I have never said I hated Armstrong. I have never said I don't like to talk about Armstrong racing. I have never said either of those things. I like what Armstrong has done for cycling the US and the world, and for cancer victims and survivors in the US and the world. I have maintained this stance since day 1.

What I don't like are threads in the Procycling forum like this one wondering what Lance is doing. I don't hate Lance, I hate the posts like this one that I find silly. Yeah, I know. If you don't like it, don't respond. Well, how do you know if anyone doesn't like it if someone doesn't respond? Might as well let others know where you stand. Is that so bad?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*livestrong charity rides..*



RodeRash said:


> Some two weeks after the seventh Tour . . . He's retired now, no exercise physiologists, no wind tunnels, no 6 hrs a day on the bike.
> 
> Trillions of $$$ . . . Sheryl Crow and the whole world out there. I'm sure he's got mgmt figuring out his promotions.
> 
> ...



he's got a whole slew of them coming up...one in Portland, Or...Nike Campus...I work at OHSU where his doctor, Craig Nichols, works...we get inundated with "notices" all the time...slightly annoying...I appreciate the fundraising and all, but not in my face constantly...is anyone else getting a little tired of seeing yellow armband everywhere?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*this is the best thread ever!!!!!!!!*

Dont any of you get what we have here??? This is gold [email protected] GOLD!!!!!!!!!

For now on, in any conversation, at anytime and really just to break the ice, you can always say, 

Yeah, but Lance won the TDF 7 times in a row.....

Here are some examples:

Right in the middle of an argument with yoyur other about whatever topic, you say: 
Yeah, but Lance won the TDF 7 times in a row.....

THEN, everyone tears up, they get mushy and BAM, 5 hours of make up nooky later, its all about the TDF baby.

Here we go with another one:

You are driving down the road, you divert your attention just a moment and WHAAAAAM, you hit a homeless person at 50+ mph and there is just this gooey greasy pile of organs barely encased in skin moaning in agony on the road. You get out of the car, go up to the person and if they are still alive (otherwise, drive away) you say:

Yeah, but Lance won the TDF 7 times in a row.....

The eyes or really eye because recall you really pegged the guy, tears/tear up and after 3 hours of shallow and forced sympathetic glances at the shivering pile of death warmed over, ALL IS FIORGIVEN and you can drive on.......

Take about your ace in the hole, man the sweat on my brow.......


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Lance loophole.*



magnolialover said:


> There are other pro cyclists, and other races going on other than what Lance does.
> 
> Wake up and pay attention. There is actually some pretty interesting stuff going on out there.
> 
> And I will once again call for a moratorium on Lance posts now in the Procycling forum, as hey, he's no longer a pro cyclist...


He's still part owner of the Discovery *PRO* Cycling team.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*More Gold!!!!!*



magnolialover said:


> There are other pro cyclists, and other races going on other than what Lance does.
> 
> Wake up and pay attention. There is actually some pretty interesting stuff going on out there.
> 
> And I will once again call for a moratorium on Lance posts now in the Procycling forum, as hey, he's no longer a pro cyclist...


So, while all opinions matter on Pro Cycling, your opinion is vastly superior in that you elect the content of what others may or may not post or have as well.

How about a moratorium on moratorium posts?? How Ironic!!!!


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*I'll be one of the few who actually answers the question*

He's probably working to get rid of his farmer/lycra/sock tan.


----------



## Oldtrott (Jul 7, 2003)

*I was going to ask about Kristin???*

Last I heard she ran the New York Marathon - but that's almost a year ago...

(exit stage left)


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

RodeRash said:


> Some two weeks after the seventh Tour . . . He's retired now, no exercise physiologists, no wind tunnels, no 6 hrs a day on the bike.
> 
> Trillions of $$$ . . . Sheryl Crow and the whole world out there. I'm sure he's got mgmt figuring out his promotions.
> 
> ...


What's lance doing? Who the hell cares? Finally the sport is rid of him. He was never a professional bike racer, he was a professional Tour de France racer, and there's a big difference between those two. While his competition was busting their butt racing, he dedicated his entire season to training for one race. His teammates were forced to dedicate their entire seasons to helping him win as well. Is it any suprise he won? Sure George raced the early season classics, but he never had the team to back up. 

armstrong didn't invent the process of devoting your entire season to the Tour, but he took it to lengths noone has done before. Indurain was accused of doing it, but he won the Tour and the Giro in the same year two years running. Lets see lance do that. He strikes me as a guy who'd try it if he thought himself capable. Thae fact that he never tried speaks volumes. 

No lance is a guy who just took advantage of the American fixation with the Tour, and the Euro riders' obligation to race a full season. He knew it would give him an insurmountable advantage, and advantage that would make him unbeatable.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Blue Sugar said:


> What's lance doing? Who the hell cares? Finally the sport is rid of him. He was never a professional bike racer, he was a professional Tour de France racer, and there's a big difference between those two. While his competition was busting their butt racing, he dedicated his entire season to training for one race. His teammates were forced to dedicate their entire seasons to helping him win as well. Is it any suprise he won? Sure George raced the early season classics, but he never had the team to back up.
> 
> armstrong didn't invent the process of devoting your entire season to the Tour, but he took it to lengths noone has done before. Indurain was accused of doing it, but he won the Tour and the Giro in the same year two years running. Lets see lance do that. He strikes me as a guy who'd try it if he thought himself capable. Thae fact that he never tried speaks volumes.
> 
> No lance is a guy who just took advantage of the American fixation with the Tour, and the Euro riders' obligation to race a full season. He knew it would give him an insurmountable advantage, and advantage that would make him unbeatable.



Would you like some whine with your ho-cakes???


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*you are right!!*



Blue Sugar said:


> What's lance doing? Who the hell cares? Finally the sport is rid of him. He was never a professional bike racer, he was a professional Tour de France racer, and there's a big difference between those two. While his competition was busting their butt racing, he dedicated his entire season to training for one race. His teammates were forced to dedicate their entire seasons to helping him win as well. Is it any suprise he won? Sure George raced the early season classics, but he never had the team to back up.
> 
> armstrong didn't invent the process of devoting your entire season to the Tour, but he took it to lengths noone has done before. Indurain was accused of doing it, but he won the Tour and the Giro in the same year two years running. Lets see lance do that. He strikes me as a guy who'd try it if he thought himself capable. Thae fact that he never tried speaks volumes.
> 
> No lance is a guy who just took advantage of the American fixation with the Tour, and the Euro riders' obligation to race a full season. He knew it would give him an insurmountable advantage, and advantage that would make him unbeatable.


Man he sucked so very bad, that he won it 7 times in a row and get this, he only won lower grade things like TDS, a one day classic, World Championship, Dauphine, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc. So, wow, what a weirdo. He figured out that he could make big bucks winning a single race, more than all the others and as even Merckx said, he would do the same but in his day, you had to race them all. 

As an American, TRUST ME, the average american does not care about the TDF at all. They care that an American is winning it.JUST like all the folks from Spain want a spaniard to win the Vuelta. Whats great for me is that french cycling has declined so much that they cant win their own grand tour. Yeah, how about that for being rude.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

ttug said:


> Man he sucked so very bad, that he won it 7 times in a row and get this, he only won lower grade things like TDS, a one day classic, World Championship, Dauphine, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc. So, wow, what a weirdo. He figured out that he could make big bucks winning a single race, more than all the others and as even Merckx said, he would do the same but in his day, you had to race them all.
> 
> As an American, TRUST ME, the average american does not care about the TDF at all. They care that an American is winning it.JUST like all the folks from Spain want a spaniard to win the Vuelta. Whats great for me is that french cycling has declined so much that they cant win their own grand tour. Yeah, how about that for being rude.


Go up to 100 people on the street and ask them to name a pro bike race. All 100 will name the TDF if they can name one at all. Some might say something like "Ohh, ah, that one that LANCE is in!" Then ask them to name another pro bike race and maybe 5 will give you a correct answer. Try it and you'll see.

Meckx said it right- he HAD to race them all, and the Euros still do (or most of them anyway). Lance should have honored the sport and done the same. Again, he strikes me as a guy who would do it if he thought he could.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*so what*

With little/no coverage in the states, how can people follow it?

I couldn't name 5 men's tennis players.. Maybe 5 womens..
I could name more than 2 current golf players.

I could name you more 1980-1992 baseball players than current players.
Same with football.






Blue Sugar said:


> Go up to 100 people on the street and ask them to name a pro bike race. All 100 will name the TDF if they can name one at all. Some might say something like "Ohh, ah, that one that LANCE is in!" Then ask them to name another pro bike race and maybe 5 will give you a correct answer. Try it and you'll see.
> 
> Meckx said it right- he HAD to race them all, and the Euros still do (or most of them anyway). Lance should have honored the sport and done the same. Again, he strikes me as a guy who would do it if he thought he could.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Honoring the sport?*



Blue Sugar said:


> Go up to 100 people on the street and ask them to name a pro bike race. All 100 will name the TDF if they can name one at all. Some might say something like "Ohh, ah, that one that LANCE is in!" Then ask them to name another pro bike race and maybe 5 will give you a correct answer. Try it and you'll see.
> 
> Meckx said it right- he HAD to race them all, and the Euros still do (or most of them anyway). Lance should have honored the sport and done the same. Again, he strikes me as a guy who would do it if he thought he could.


Look, even though you'd like to think there are a ton of Euro guys out there racing hard every week throughout the season, this doesn't happen anymore, not at all. Sure, the Euro guys "race" a lot more races than Armstrong has, but a lot of those races they ride aren't really races for them. They don't try, they're there as pack fodder only, and even then, they'll sit at the back all day, and do nothing. They'd be better off NOT racing, and going out and training instead of just farting around in races they have no intention of winning.

Armstrong took training and racing to a different level, as we all know. It has nothing to do with "honoring" the sport. Anytime someone says something like that, it makes me want to puke really, because like it or not, this sport is not for glory or to honor those that came before them, no, it's to make money, pure and simple. Armstrong's sponsor and team obliged him to win the Tour, and he did that, and became rich for it. I wouldn't begrudge him anything he's done in the sport. Look at his results, and you'll see a World Championship, a 4th in a Vuelta, 7 Tour de France wins, Fleche Wallone, and wins in a lot of other prestigious races throughout his career, as just about anyone out there if they would take his palmares, and I think the answer would be a resounding hell ya. If someone says they wouldn't take it, that's BS. 

As much as people on here would like to believe, cycling is NEVER going to be a mainstream sport in the US. It just will never ever never happen. It's too boring for most, and people don't understand it. Americans with our short attention spans can't handle a sport like cycling. It's not in our vernacular.


----------

